# newbie needs help decoding nissan engine



## dave1970 (May 17, 2009)

I have an engine/trans that I need help identifying. Its a dohc motor, v-6 i was told it came out of a maxima, the only numbers I see clearly are on the end of one of the valve covers its 4G03AA then 08511 under it.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

a picture would be more helpful.


----------

